# Training to Lay Down



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've seen videos of bear hunters who have their goats lay down behind them before shooting. Anyone know how to train their goats to do this?


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I know with horses you can lift one of their front legs and put weight or pressure on the withers to encourage them to lay down. I considered teaching my goats that too, but don't want to give them any ideas while out on the trail when they get tired. I'm curious how this discussion will take shape.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I trained Cuzco to lay down. We don't practice it very often, though, so he's not terribly good at it. It's also his least favorite command, so combined with very little practice, I can't make him do it just by voice any more. I have to tap him on the withers until he goes down. 

I trained him by pushing down on his wither while giving an irritating pinch until he would kneel. At first he just hunkered down and tried to scoot away, but I held him with a halter and didn't let up until he dropped to his knees. It helped to stand next to a wall or in a corner so he couldn't move away as easily. Once he was on his knees, I gave him a treat and then pushed on his bottom until he went down completely, then gave him more treats. Now that he knows what to do, I don't give him a treat until he's actually resting all the way down on his chest. It's not enough to have his bottom on the ground but still be up on his knees. He has to lay down properly if he wants a cookie. 

I need to teach this one to Nibbles soon. It's a handy command, especially if you ever have to transport a goat in a passenger car. It keeps them from jumping over seats, climbing in your lap, raking their horns across the headliner, obstructing your rear view mirror, and peeing and pooping everywhere. I'm not sure how you would keep goats laying down near a bear, though. Especially if you were shooting a gun off. I would think their instinct to run would take over unless they were hobbled after they laid down!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I shoot my guns near my goat pen often to desensitize them. Gunshots don't bother them at all. I take them out hiking and will often just pop off a round or two from my 9 just to keep them unphased by loud startling noises. 

Tonight during target practice, all of the goats just ate their dinner and enjoyed the show. A few of the packgoats even layed down to eat all while shots were going off all around them. (Obviously no bullets were aimed in their direction, I just have target ranges placed all over my property and on several sides surrounding the goat pen)

I have done a lot of different types of desensitzation training with them. Barking + growling dogs, chasing dogs, traffic, horses and/or heavy equipment, loud noises and water training have all been very successful. I am especially proud of their dog training. They are trained not to take flight but to present their horns to dogs. I can go into this in more detail on another string if anyone is interested.

I've never trained my boys to laydown.....maybe that will be my winter project.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Jessica,

I would be very interested in hearing how you desensitized your goats to dogs and taught them to present their horns.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I might need to find some prosthetic horns for my goats. Maybe a Viking hat?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

They make prosthetic horns for cows. To lasso them.
I am sure I seen someone on this list with a hat 
with horns.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> I am sure I seen someone on this list with a hat
> with horns.


That was me: 
[attachment=0:301dy9ny]Horned_Hat.jpg[/attachment:301dy9ny]

Cuzco did NOT approve! I wonder what a goat would do if you put this hat on a dog?

Also, I understand how you would desensitize goats to gunshots, but how about bears?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

> Also, I understand how you would desensitize goats to gunshots, but how about bears?


Damned if I know. Maybe bring them to the zoo?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Take them huckleberry picking late summer in Idaho or Montana. It is a major food source for black bears and my pancakes. So far I've had good luck the bears run away and the goats run to me.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

I've seen the video joecool911 is referring to and the bears are at a distance, they're not close. That being sai , the goats seem to have zero far of the dead bears, which I thought was interesting. I'm new to goats, new to this site, but look forward to learning from all of you


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Lazy man's way to train a goat to lay down:

1. Take goats into an unfamiliar area.
2. Lie down.
3. Wait for it...
4. If the goats don't wander away they will eventually lay down with you.
5. It may take a day or two so just wait for it. ;-)

Alternate way:
1. Pull goat into canoe with you.
2. Rock the canoe while saying "Lie down"
3. If you and the goat don't end up in the water, the goat will lay down.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Taffy said:


> Jessica,
> 
> I would be very interested in hearing how you desensitized your goats to dogs and taught them to present their horns.


Taffy, 
I haven't forgot...I just haven't sat down to write how I did it yet. It is hunting season and I've spent more times in the woods then I have in front of my computer.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

idahonancy said:


> Take them huckleberry picking late summer in Idaho or Montana. *It is a major food source for* black bears and _*my pancakes*_.


I like blueberries in my pancakes but I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE huckleberries in my pancakes!!  Or muffins...or syrup...or on pork cutlets...Oh heck, I just love huckleberries.

Okay back to pack goats...


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Bob Jones said:


> Lazy man's way to train a goat to lay down:
> 
> 1. Take goats into an unfamiliar area.
> 2. Lie down.
> ...


LMBO...thx for the chuckles! 



feederseaters said:


> Taffy,
> I haven't forgot...I just haven't sat down to write how I did it yet. It is hunting season and I've spent more times in the woods then I have in front of my computer.


Did I miss the thread on this?


----------

